# Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d



## Mattiderhund2 (16. Januar 2019)

*Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Hallo liebe Pcgh Community.
Ich habe mir vergangene Woche den oben genannten Monitor bestellt. 
Mittlerweile ist er angekommen und ich habe festgestellt, dass bei einem schwarzen Bild die Ecken ungewöhnlich hell sind. 
Ich habe einen solch extremen Effekt zuvor noch nie gesehen, daher zu meiner Frage, ist das normal, oder habe ich ein schwarzes Schaf erwischt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild wurde ohne direkte Einstrahlung einer Lichtquelle auf den Bildschirm aufgenommen und stellt den tatsächlichen Zustand recht genau dar.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Helligkeit hängt teilweise auch vom Betrachtungswinkel ab.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Normal ist es nicht, habe ich ein Dell AW3418DW vor mir stehen, aber hier sehe ich nur ganz leicht aus den Ecken rein scheinen und auch nur mit schwarzem Bild im Dunkeln. Im Hellen sehe ich nichts von und bei dir wurde das Bild im hellen aufgenommen.


----------



## 0ssi (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Das Foto ist weder bei Dunkelheit, noch aus der richtigen Höhe und dein eigener Schatten lässt es daneben heller wirken. Ich sehe da nichts Ungewöhnliches für ein aktuelles IPS Panel.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ihr versteht sicher, dass es nicht leicht ist euch ein geeignetes Foto zu präsentieren, aber gerade im Vergleich, sagen wir zu meinem Surface wirken die hellen Stellen geradezu absurd.
Das schwarz sieht sogar auf meinem Benq xl2420z dunkler aus, der ist ewig alt und hat ein TN Panel verbaut. Das kann es meiner Meinung nach in 2019 nicht sein.


----------



## 0ssi (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

So sehen aktuelle IPS beim Schwarzwert aber aus. Hattest du die Helligkeit überhaupt richtig eingestellt ? Weil die ist im Auslieferungszustand relativ hoch eingestellt.


----------



## NuVirus (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

kann mit dem gleichen Modell möglicherweise nach einem Tausch anders sein, ne Tedenz wie das Modell ist lässt sich dann aber trotzdem ableiten.

Ist schon traurig sollte es hier wirklich stark sein das es nicht langsam mal in den Griff bekommen die Panel Hersteller.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Hier nochmal ein Bild zum Vergleich.
Ich erwarte jetzt kein Oled-Bild, aber das ist schon pervers. Ich denke, dass ich die Tage den Dell Support anschreiben werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Helligkeit angeht, die war Werkseitig auf 75% eingestellt.
In dem von mir aufgenommenen Bild ist sie auf 60% runtergeschraubt.

Edit; 
Ich hab mal ein Note 9 daneben gestellt und das Ergebnis ist wirklich beschämend!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

ich würde den zurück geben und nicht rum diskutieren ,
so schlimm sieht nicht mal ein TV   mit Edge LED  aus.
so ein Monitor ist z.b. für Foto Bearbeitung völlig unbrauchbar .


----------



## colormix (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*



0ssi schrieb:


> Das Foto ist weder bei Dunkelheit, noch aus der richtigen Höhe und dein eigener Schatten lässt es daneben heller wirken. Ich sehe da nichts Ungewöhnliches für ein aktuelles IPS Panel.



Scheinbar kennst du nur solche Monitore   die schon paar mal von der Platte gefallen sind ?
ich habe hier zwei Aktiv laufen einen 27 5  Jahre alten und einen 31.5 Neu als 2. TV Ersatz  ((beide ISP  ) auch der 31.5 ist Top vom Bild  keine Bild Fehler haben meine.
Entweder habe ich immer sehr viel Glück oder die Dell Monitore taugen alles nichts ,
oder diese Monitore  sind    nicht Fachgerecht transportiert  wurden und paar mal von  der  Platte gefallen ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Oder du erzählst mal wieder Märchen.


----------



## colormix (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

das ist nicht mein Problem wenn ihr bei billig Heimern  Einlauft   um  vielleicht  3 € zu sparen die   nicht sorgfältig damit umgehen .


----------



## 0ssi (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*



Mattiderhund2 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild zum Vergleich. Was die Helligkeit angeht, die war Werkseitig auf 75% eingestellt. In dem von mir aufgenommenen Bild ist sie auf 60% runtergeschraubt.


Das Foto ist wieder nicht genau mittig und ein kalibriertes Bild hat eher eine Helligkeit im Bereich von 30%. Wie gesagt, an deinem Monitor ist soweit Alles normal.
Hattest du dich vor dem Kauf überhaupt informiert wie es um aktuelle IPS 144Hz Monitore steht ? Es gibt bereits massig Reviews und Userberichte wie Deinen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Bilder vom Monitor zu mach  ist durch fotografieren immer schwierig, da hier jede Lichtquelle das Bild verfälscht und nie 100% so wiedergegeben wird wie es in echt aussieht. In diesem Sinn entscheide selber... denkst du damit auszukommen weil man es normalerweise nicht sieht dann behalte ihn ggf. , sieht man jedoch je nach Situation schon was davon schicke ihn zurück. Bist du dir nicht sicher dann lieber zurück schicken bevor es nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

"Normal" ist *gar kein* Lichthof.
Ganz ehrlich ... es ist traurig das überhaupt die Frage kommt ob es "normal" ist. 
Lichthöfe sind Design/Displayfehler. 

Die Frage ist also nur ob Du damit leben willst oder nicht.


----------



## colormix (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Lichthöfe das hatte ich nicht mal bei der 2. Genartion von LCD Monitoren Amo 2001 da war auch alles sauber das   kann  man auch verlangen , 
alles andere würde ich wie schon gesagt sofort Reklamieren , auch nicht abspeisen lassen mit reparieren und so, 
bei Neuware hat man einen Anspruch auf Fehlerfreie Neuware sofort nach dem Kauf zurück und nicht lange warten dmait .


----------



## 0ssi (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Und was soll das bringen wenn alle aktuellen 144Hz+ IPS Monitore so aussehen ? Das ist doch schon seit 3 Jahren bekannt btw. seitdem AU Optronics den Panel Mark dominiert !


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Wenn den Gamern ihr Bild nicht so scheissegal wäre, würden sie den Schrott nicht kaufen und dem Hersteller den Finger zeigen.
Aber da das Bild keine Rolle spielt, kommt der Hersteller damit durch, damit der Gamer sein ach so wichtiges 144Hz-Panel bekommt.

Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was ihm wichtiger ist.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Wenn es nur AUO wäre.
LG und Samsung sind da auch nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*



0ssi schrieb:


> Das Foto ist wieder nicht genau mittig und ein kalibriertes Bild hat eher eine Helligkeit im Bereich von 30%. Wie gesagt, an deinem Monitor ist soweit Alles normal.
> Hattest du dich vor dem Kauf überhaupt informiert wie es um aktuelle IPS 144Hz Monitore steht ? Es gibt bereits massig Reviews und Userberichte wie Deinen.




Ich hoffe ich trete dir nicht zu nahe, aber das was du hier ablässt, trägt nichts zu Thema bei und nervt. 

Ich will hier keine wissenschaftlich korrekte Messung durchführen, sondern nur anhand von einem Beispielfoto zeigen wie viel heller das Schwarzbild des neuen Monitors im Vergleich zu meinem Laptop ist. 

Was auch recht gut gelungen ist, da der Unterschied auf dem Foto recht nah an die Realität herankommt.

Ein kalibriertes Bild hat eher eine Helligkeit von 30%... das mag ja sein, da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Aber soll ich meine Rollläden den ganzen Tag unten lassen, wenn ich was arbeiten will? Nein! 


Was an diesen Flecken normal sein soll ist mir schleierhaft. Ich habe diese Phänomen noch nie in dieser Extreme gesehen.


Ob ich mich vor dem Kauf über den Stand von 144Hz IPS Monitoren informiert habe? NEIN! WARUM SOLLTE ICH AUCH WENN ICH EINEN 60Hz OFFICE MONITOR GEKAUFT HABE?

Des weiteren habe ich weitestgehend nur Reviews zum Vorgänger gefunden, bei diesem schien das Problem weitaus weniger zu sein, weshalb ich mich ans Forum gewandt habe um dann sowas zu lesen.

Kannst du dich nicht minimal Informieren, bevor du deinen Senf dazu gibst?

Edit: In der Bildbearbeitung werden doch ebenfalls IPS Panels eingesetzt und jetzt sag mir nicht dass die ähnliche Schwarzwerte haben.


----------



## TheComedian18 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*



Mattiderhund2 schrieb:


> Edit: In der Bildbearbeitung werden doch ebenfalls IPS Panels eingesetzt und jetzt sag mir nicht dass die ähnliche Schwarzwerte haben.



Leider ist das Fakt, das selbst teure EIZO Schirme mittlerweile solche Schrottigen IPS Panels verbauen.

Ich kapiere das nicht, warum alle immer auf Apple rumhacken und rumschimpfen, aber die Thunderbolt Displays waren aus heutiger Sicht jeden Cent Wert und sogar noch viel zu billig, wenn man die mit dem heutigen Müll vergleicht, der uns angedreht wird. So sachen wie IPS Glow, BLB, etc. sind bei den Displays eher absolute Ausnahme gewesen, aber das wird ja durch die Masse mittlerweile einfach akzeptiert und hingenommen, warum auch immer, dann noch als völlig Normal tituliert.

Das ist als würde man das einfach so akzeptieren, wenn ne Flammneue Karre nach 2 Monaten anfangen würde durchzurosten, nur weil das bei jeder Karre eines Herstellers passiert, muss man das nicht als Normal hinnehmen.

Aber bzgl. Schwarzwert wird dir auch der allerbeste IPS Schirm nix bringen, weil IPS Schirme leider tatsächlich generell einen schlechten Schwarzwert haben, bzw. einen sehr schlechten Kontrastwert.

Wer Wert auf einen sehr guten Schwarzwert legt, der muss sich bei VA Panels umschauen, die schlechtesten haben in jedem Fall einen viel besseren Schwarzwert als die allerbesten IPS Panels.


----------



## sunburst1988 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*



0ssi schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen wenn alle aktuellen 144Hz+ IPS Monitore so aussehen ? Das ist doch schon seit 3 Jahren bekannt btw. seitdem AU Optronics den Panel Mark dominiert !



Also meiner sieht nicht so aus...

BTT: Schick das Teil zurück. Das ist definitiv nicht normal.


----------



## takan (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

ich hab auch zwei 27zoller IPS, einer für 200€ paar jahre alt und nen neuen asus. aber so krasse lichthöfe habe ich nirgens gesehen, zurückgeben.

der asus mg279q hat 144hz ips und wqhd. mein bild war perfekt und um welten besser als der ips von lg von damals für 200takken.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn den Gamern ihr Bild nicht so scheissegal wäre, würden sie den Schrott nicht kaufen und dem Hersteller den Finger zeigen.
> Aber da das Bild keine Rolle spielt, kommt der Hersteller damit durch, damit der Gamer sein ach so wichtiges 144Hz-Panel bekommt.
> 
> Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was ihm wichtiger ist.



Mir was das nicht egal, weshalb ich ja auch ca. 400€ Rabatt bekommen habe. Der Monitor wurde auf Ebay als gebraucht verkauft, war allerdings so gut wie nie benutzt.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Erstmal danke an alle!
Ich werde mich mit Dell in Verbindung setzen.

Nochmal an jeden, der hier herumposaunt, dass das bei IPS Standard ist. Das im Vergleich gezeigt Laptop hat auch einen IPS Screen!
Kann schon sein, dass der Schwarzwert bei IPS nicht der Beste ist, aber das was hier vorliegt spielt sich in einer ganz anderen Dimension ab.


----------



## colormix (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Dell wird sagen einschicken die werden dann wohl das Panel oder den Monitor tauschen .

Zwar  jetzt etwas OT .
Das  ist Quatsch an IPS  liegt das Allgemein nicht dann hätte ich das ja auch bei zwei Monitoren, einen Alten LED IPS 24 Zoll habe ich auch noch irgendwo rum fliegen der hat diese Fehler auch nicht und die Schwatz Werte sind überall Gut ,
(ich kucke darüber auch mal Filme in HD ).

1. ob das hier nur daran liegt das es Gamer Monitore sind 144 Hz ?
2. oder die von der Palette gefallen sind  ?
3. oder ob der Hersteller einfach TV Panles verbaut hat und die auf 144 Hz hoch getaktet hat ?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Oder es ist einfach nur billige Massenware und das schon seit Jahren.
Egal welcher Hersteller oder welches Panel.


----------



## colormix (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Nur ein Beispiel !
ich habe mal was hoch geladen IPS 31.5 Zoll   Monitor 
so sieht Gute Qualität aus ,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1028231

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1028230
Aufgenommen mit nicht fixierter Digicam 

Oben und unten ist ein Balken weil Film Format ist ,
wo sollen denn da die Schwanzwerte nicht stimmen und Lichthöfe sein weil es  IPS ist ?
Hallo ?
Flimmann mal fragen


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Hab leider keine Bilder mehr von meinen IPS Monitoren.
Dann könnte ich es dir zeigen.
Das war nicht nur einer, sondern mehrere von verschiedenen Firmen.
Blb und glow hatten alle, blb ging von komplett ******** bis gut. 
Glow war halt bei 24" 16:9 kein Problem, bei 34" 21:9 aber sehr wohl. 
Der Schwarzwert war und ist bei IPS halt nie so toll, das macht VA besser. 
Wenn du mal den perfekten Schwarzwert sehen willst, guck dir OLED an.


----------



## colormix (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Monitore und TV Geräte  sind ab Werk immer sehr schlecht Voreingestellt, nicht alles was man in Foren aufschnappt stimmt,  auch oft sind die Leute zu dumm oder  überfordert  den Monitor Richtig einzustellen ,
damit bekommt man aber die  Lichthöfe nicht weg wenn der Monitor welche hat,  die kommen dann wieder bei bestimmen Helligkeits Abstufungen im Film z.b 
wo  soll denn bei mir der Schatzwert nicht toll sein ?
kuck dir mal die Stelle vom dem Onkel Bild 1. an unterm Hut links wo der Sonnenschatten ist ,
ich habe Echtes Schwarz .
Bin sehr zufrieden damit !


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Echtes schwarz bei IPS.
Made my day.


----------



## colormix (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Black wie die Nacht  *g* hier,
 mit Richtig Einstellen kann man bei Guten Monitoren 60 % an besserer Bildqualität raus holen .


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Oh man, sagen das andere Leute zu dumm sind ihren Monitor einzustellen, aber den Schwarzwert von IPS schwarz wie die Nacht finden.


----------



## colormix (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Vom Farb- Weißabgleich haben  nur die wenigsten was von gehört und wie man da >Richtig-> Einstellt und auch die anderen Einstellungen Richtig optimiert, danach stimmt auch das Bild meistens in allen Lebenslagen .


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich helle Lichthöfe bei neuem DELL U2719d*

Richtig für was oder wen?
Jeder stellt sich den Monitor so ein wie er es braucht oder haben will.


----------

